# Copake swap & auction, April 21 & 22



## mike j (Feb 18, 2017)

It's still aways off, but will be here before you know it. Time to get Friday off from work, always a fun show.


----------



## Barto (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah, I've never been, I would like to at least go to the Swap portion....I mostly collect accorssories so no truck require for me.... since I live in North Central Ct., it's propally not more than a few hr drive.  Is the swap on Friday or Saturday?

Bart


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2017)

Barto said:


> ...Is the swap on Friday or Saturday? Bart




Friday - http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles-splash/bicycles/


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 19, 2017)

Not to be missed. I always find awesome stuff.


----------



## WVBicycles (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been going to Copake for 5 years now its a great time and awesome swap meet. Last years swap was killer there was around 60 dealers which is the most I've seen yet. As for the auction that's good if you have the patience to waste the whole Saturday in a small auction house.


----------



## vuniw (Feb 20, 2017)

Can't wait for the swap. Last year two bikes followed me home


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2017)

Only two.... I usually take home a truck load....


----------



## WVBicycles (Feb 20, 2017)

I usually sell a truck load of bikes and tons of parts, I stash stuff all winter for Copake


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 26, 2017)

catfish said:


> Only two.... I usually take home a truck load....



If I recall last year was fixing a truck to bring home that truck load.


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> If I recall last year was fixing a truck to bring home that truck load.




Yes. Had to put in a new alternator during the swap meet. The owners of the auction house called the local parts store and ordered it for me. It was dropped off at my space in the field, and another caber helped with the install. And I and very grateful for all the help I got.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 26, 2017)

Copake is usually my first taste of spring up here in the great white North but this morning it feels like Copake weather and I'm all confused. Its almost two months away it feels like an eternity.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 26, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Copake is usually my first taste of spring up here in the great white North but this morning it feels like Copake weather and I'm all confused. Its almost two months away it feels like an eternity.



True That.


----------

